# LOCKTITE Power Grab adhesive, great stuff!



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I want to see the hammer photo


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'll have to put something up to stick it too. I don't think sheetrock would be a fair test because the paper and paint would give. I've been afraid I couldn't get my hammer back. Maybe I'll try it tomorrow ;-))


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I guess somebody has to like this stuff, since it's still on the market. I'll take subflore glue (construction adhesive) anyday of the week over this stuff.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

My experiences with that adhesive are alll good, but you need to know which PowerGrab to use. It isn't just one product. Read the label for a guide.

d


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree with Topamax and donbee, I have used it in several small jobs in my remodel business and it has always worked great, but make sure you read the labels on the tubes and match it for what you are using it for.


----------



## Vagabondking (Apr 30, 2009)

I had a hard time getting the outdoor stuff to hold numbers on the mailbox. For me it's not so hot.
John


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have to agree with reading the instructions. We took the 5th wheel out to the Tree Farm this weekend. Rough gravel roads with washboards, potholes and ruts couldn't break anything loose.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I've used PowerGrab for several years and I've never had a failure. I've glued wood to concrete block walls, wood to wood, wood to rock, magnets to everything. I have some wooden slats with hooks that I glued to my painted basement workshop walls over 2 years ago - still holding strong! I always have a tube or two of this around.

Jim


----------



## poppatom (May 21, 2010)

Amen on the Power Grab! That stuff is neater than socks on a rooster, don't leave home without it.


----------

